#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  απορίες για θέματα ΚΕΝΑΚ σε κτίριο χωρίς εγκατεστημένα συστήματα

## Alex92

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα χρειάζομαι τηβοήθειά σας!
Χρησιμοποιώτο ΤΕΕΚΕΝΑΚ στη διπλωματική τουμεταπτυχιακού μου χωρίς όμως να είμαιενεργειακός επιθεωρητής και έχω κάποιεςαπορίες. Το κτίριο που μου έχει ανατεθείέιναι εγκατελειμένο (δεν έχει συστήματαθέρμανσης-ψύξης-εξαερισμού, ΖΝΧ καιφωτισμού) και μελετάω την αξιοποίησήτου ως ξενοδοχείο. Αρχικά, το κτίριο δενείχε σχέδια αρχιτεκτονικά και μηχανολογικά.Τα αρχιτεκτονικά τα έκανα μετά απόεπιτόπια αποτύπωση του κτιρίου. Οιαπορίες που έχω σχετικά με το ΚΕΝΑΚείναι οι εξής:

Δηλώνω	στην καρτέλα τους μη θερμαινόμενους	χώρους. Για αδιαφανή	στοιχεία που χωρίζουν έναν θερμαινόμενο	από έναν μη θερμαινόμενο, όταν πάω στην	καρτέλα του μη θερμαινόμενου αυτά τα	δηλώνω ή θεωρούνται κέρδη για το χώρο	και δεν τα υπολογίζω; Και αν τα δηλώνω	με τι Uvalue; Τις	τιμές των Uvalue του	κτηρίου μου τις παίρνω από τους πίνακες	3.5α και 3.5β για το κτίριό μου. Οι τιμές	αυτές όμως δεν αφορούν θερμαινόμενους	χώρους σε επαφή είτε με αέρα είτε με μη	θερμαινόμενο χώρο; Άρα η τιμή Uvalue	σε έναν τοίχο και ένα	παράθυρο που βρίσκεται μεταξύ μη	θερμαινόμενου και αέρα ποιά είναι;Στο	κτίριο έχω ηλιακό χώρο (4 τοίχοι σε επαφή	με κτίρια και γυάλινη οροφή). Στα αδιαφανή	στοιχεία δηλώνω τους τοίχους που είναι	σε επαφή με τα κτίρια-θερμαινόμενοι	χώροι; Και	πάλι αν ναι ποιά είναι αυτά τα U	για ηλικό χώρο σε επαφή	με αέρα και με θερμαινόμενο χώρο; Είναι	σωστό να μη δηλώσω καθόλου τον ηλιακό	χώρο, θεωρώντας το ως δυσμενέστερη	περίπτωση;Το κτίριό	μου στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν έχει	κανένα σύστημα θέρμανσης-ψύξης-ΖΝΧ-φωτισμού.	 Οπότε το 1ο σενάριό μου είναι η εγκατάσταση	τέτοιων συστημάτων. Για να τα	διαστασιολογήσω απ’ τη στιγμή που δεν	έχω κανένα δεδομένο μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω	τα πρότυπα ΕΛΟΤ του πίνακα 1.1; Ή απαιτείται	ηλεκτρομηχανολογική μελέτη; Ή υπάρχουν	κάποιες προσεγγιστικές τιμές που μπορώ	να χρησιμοποιήσω;
		Καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση!

----------

